# Old Fogeys first ever legal grow journal



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey all. I am a Massachusetts resident and as of 12/15 of this year, it is legal for me to grow some doobage. i sowed some seeds yesterday afternoon. 

I grow in soil. i have used Roots Organics Green Lite in th past and liked it so that is what I am using this time as well. I was an idiot my last 2 grows and used some 'organic' soil from Miracle Grow which is kind of like an oxymoron. Never had spider mites before but those grows were plagued by the plague. 

So I have 10 4 inch pots with Green Lite in them on a heating pad set to low with a couple of 24 watt CFL bulbs added for light and warmth. 

i got my seeds from The Attitude. Had good luck with them the first time and they did not disappoint this time. Chose the stealth option both times. This time I thought that my seeds had been snatched by customs but it turns out that the stealth shipping is pretty stealthy and I found them after looking harder. This is what I sowed:

1 Blim Burn Green Crack fem freebie
1 Dinafem Original Amnesia fem freebie
3 CBD Nordle Fems
5 Mandala Satori Regs

I am purchasing new gear for this grow. I vacillate back and forth between a King LED 1200 watt fixture and a new CMH 315 to 400 watt fixture. The CMH fixture that is comparable in price has some reviews that are discouraging me from that choice. And temps could be an issue as well. I have a 3x3x 73 inch tent in my Amazon shopping cart but I have time to decide on that stuff. 

My past grows have been in a mothers tent using T5's from start to finish so this is going to be a new experience. I have been happy(as have my kids and everyone else I have shared with) with both my quality and quantity but I want to see what I get by upping my game. 

Since I am really skilled at making poor decisions, I will probably be changing up my nutes too. Unscientific method dictates that you change a bunch of things and wonder why everything is so messed up and with so many variables changed, you have no idea what was the screw up...

This will probably be a shining example of how not to do things so I hope others can learn from the mistakes I will be making. 

View attachment IMG_2608.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm definitely going to stick around and watch this it should be good  nothing feels better than your first legal grow I just got to start cutting mine down the last couple days it felt great  do you have no worries that some unwanted guests are going to come through the door :48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2016)

i am still wary of someone breaking in to the house to steal the plants but at least i am not going to go to jail for growing a plant which is the most ridiculous thing ever...


----------



## Budlight (Dec 29, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> i am still wary of someone breaking in to the house to steal the plants but at least i am not going to go to jail for growing a plant which is the most ridiculous thing ever...



 I will have to agree with you I  sleep pretty light these days  but then again as long as no one but you guys know they're there I really don't have too much to worry about :48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 29, 2016)

i have an american bulldog that barks when the wind blows so nobody is getting into my house without me knowing but my sons have friends over that i worry about sometimes...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2016)

Old Fogey!! Woo hoo dude!  Happy for you.   I still worry sometimes after all these years of being legal, well pretty legal.. So glad you doing a journal.. Let's get this party started.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2016)

Congrats on being legal!  It is so nice to not worry all the time.  I see you are starting 10 seeds...how many plants can you grow in Mass?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2016)

thanks. we can grow up to 12 in a household. i am not counting on having all 10 being keepers. the satoris are regular seeds so i might not get any females. i have grown 4 plants in an 8 square foot tent and it was pretty darn cramped. probably wouldn't be able to fit all 10 anyway in my new 9 sq ft tent...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2016)

i bit the bullet this morning and bought a 3x3x72" tent and a 1200 watt king led lamp. they are supposed to get here next week. put a thermometer in the germination area i have set up and it is running around 75 deg so i am happy about that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2016)

Looking forward to following along with you!  You have a great selection of seeds.  Are you going to be vegging with the LED or going to keep the T5s for veg?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 30, 2016)

thanks. rose recommended the nordle and the satori since i wanted a high cbd strain and also a more sativa oriented strain than i have been growing. the others were freebies so i can't take any credit for that. the t5's to be safe. i have had good luck with the fixture and like how compact my plants have always been going into flower.  going to 'harden off' the plants towards the end of veg like i would my vegetable plants before planting outside. don't want to shock them.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 30, 2016)

Congratulations! Must be a great feeling to be legal. Wish you the best on your grow.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 2, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Congratulations! Must be a great feeling to be legal. Wish you the best on your grow.



am from ma. also... got my caregivers lic. a few years back.  my wife as well. its not hard to get and yes am very comfortable with weed since. alota states medical now... hey og, need anything give me a shout..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks g-hopper and bombbud. I am out of town but the youn fogeys tell me I have 8 sprouts so far. Pics Wednesday


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2017)

10 for 10 popped. i was out of town so they got a bit stretchy. going to put together the new tent when it comes and give these some real light later today... 

View attachment IMG_2632[1].jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jan 4, 2017)

Good luck OF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2017)

thx lesso. i hope i don't need luck 'cause my luck is generally bad luck. 

i set up the new tent and put the younglings in there. i am running a 2 bulb 4 foot t5 lamp with 10000 kelvin bulbs. i have the new 1200 watt(equivalent) king led fixture in the tent because i am ocd and needed to see what it would look like. i am going to slowly introduce the sprouts to it because IT IS NUCLEAR BOMB BRIGHT! i think i need my wayfarers on (thanks don henley)when that light it lit. my eyes hurt in the same room as that light and i have not even looked directly at it. thx to hamster lewis for recommending that. that is a lot of light for a little cash.

sorry for the rotation. i tried rotating it using paint and regardless of what i do, it comes out sideways 

View attachment IMG_2636[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2638.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2017)

Aww congrats on the new babies. You need to spend the money and get led protective glasses. seriously. 
You make me laugh all the time. thank you. I hope you don't need luck either.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks Rose. I didn't know LED glasses were a thing. I was using my sunglasses (sometimes) when I was gardening in my tent when I had uv t5 bulbs. They hurt my eyes. Mrs Fogey I am sure would say the same thing  about protective lenses. Just ordered a pair. I am not running the light yet. I was curios to see the light so to speak.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2017)

Those glasses are cool, you can take pictures thru them without turning off your leds.  I am glad you got some.


----------



## Keef (Jan 5, 2017)

I had to come see OF !-- Nice start !-- Best wishes and congrats on being legal !-- Must be nice !-- My time will come !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks keef. i hope your time comes shortly. i know massachusetts will screw this up somehow. the legislature already has postponed the date where legal shops can sell by 6 months and are discussing increasing the tax structure that was voted upon by the people of massachusetts. some fat cats are scheming to make this about them getting fatter. grrrr...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2017)

are there satori variants? i have 2 out of the 5 seeds i popped that are really leggy. or is that maybe an early indication of male/female? i am going to mark the stretchy ones to see what happens.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2017)

i am concerned about the leggyness of a few of these. their lives have been identical so i can only assume it is genetics i guess. prolly take individual shots tomorrow. they are growing nicely. watered earlier today(straight week old tap water). the t5 with 10000 kelvin bulbs are about 2-4" from the leaves. the led is running in the tent about 40" above the plants. temps are around 77 with low humidity (~35%). osciallating fan doing its thing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't worry about the seedlings being leggy. When you transplant them into the next size you can bury the stem like ya do a tomato. It works just fine.  Sounds good OF.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2017)

What rose said. Sometimes they do that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2017)

the seedlings looked a bit peaked this morning. the humidity in the tent was 23%. put a humidifier in there to help things. i think i had the oscillating fan going a bit aggressively too. turned it down from 'typhoon' to 'breezy'... 

View attachment IMG_2657.jpg


View attachment IMG_2656.jpg


View attachment IMG_2655.jpg


View attachment IMG_2654.jpg


View attachment IMG_2653.jpg


View attachment IMG_2652.jpg


View attachment IMG_2651.jpg


View attachment IMG_2649.jpg


View attachment IMG_2648.jpg


View attachment IMG_2646.jpg


View attachment IMG_2644.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2017)

OF, next time you might think about using the solo cups and fill the soil 3/4 up and when your seed comes up and is leggy you can fill up the solo cups...  Just a thought.. 

Look at that nordle standing so proud. I love that plant.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 7, 2017)

Turn your camera sideways as well when you take your pics. I have had a few pics upload sideways as well. If i turn my camera horizontal it uploads to the correct orientation.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2017)

thanks rose and lesso. the solo cup thing is a good idea. i have not had seedlings get this leggy since i was a kid in the 70's and early 80's. not sure if the led is too much at this point. as far as the camera thing goes, i was being lazy...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2017)

test 

View attachment IMG_2657r.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2017)

lol. i tried editing the pic in paint and rotated it 90 deg. now it is wrong the other way...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2017)

i am also not digging the purple. i need to get some heat going in there...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2017)

The miracle of the seed. Isn't it amazing that little baby will grow up and be either a help to  get thru your day or help you get sleep thru the night. 
A tomato can't do that...just saying.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2017)

i think i have a new catch phrase. a tomato can't do that. love it!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 8, 2017)

Coming right along.

Sorry. I neglected to turn the camera sideways... 

View attachment IMG_2661.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 11, 2017)

dern... i forgot to turn the phone 90 degrees...

so some of the sprouts have purple leaves about from the leaf tip to about 1/3 of the way to the stem. however, you can only see the purple with led glasses on. they look happy so i am not going to stress. er, well i am who i am. AAAAAHHHHHHHH!... i think they are happy... prolly need to either give them ro water, properly ph'd water, some nutes, no nutes, more nutes, some nitrogen, increase/decrease the humidity/temperature/light period, type, lumens, color temperature or not sweat it, bro. this plant in general is a pretty finicky thing... 

View attachment IMG_2666[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 11, 2017)

turned the camera sideways.

i am obsessing. like usual. when i am growing. i think i need to set up a nanny cam in my tent. i am a helicopter cannabis parent. hcp. the struggle is real...

 what is up with the purple?

i smoked too much doobage tonight. 

View attachment IMG_2676[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2675[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2668[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 13, 2017)

gave the plants their first nutes today. about 1/4 strength. general organics gobox stuff for now. prolly going to switch to earthjuice but i have not bought any yet. there was some discoloration under the led when i had my led glasses on before i dosed them. that has gone away.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 14, 2017)

3 weeks and 3 days from planting the seeds 

View attachment IMG_2694.jpg


View attachment IMG_2693.jpg


View attachment IMG_2692.jpg


View attachment IMG_2691.jpg


View attachment IMG_2690.jpg


View attachment IMG_2689.jpg


View attachment IMG_2688.jpg


View attachment IMG_2687.jpg


View attachment IMG_2686.jpg


View attachment IMG_2685.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2017)

A nanny cam in the grow room? LOL, i love that idea.

 When ya gonna transplant those long legged girls? (hopefully)   They look nice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 14, 2017)

i am chicken to transplant now. the medium is very loose and i am afraid i would damage the roots. is there a safer way of transplanting? i also in the past have gone from solo cups to 3 gallon felt bags. i know that is quite a jump up in space. think i should go with something intermediate?


----------



## Lesso (Jan 14, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> i am chicken to transplant now. the medium is very loose and i am afraid i would damage the roots. is there a safer way of transplanting? i also in the past have gone from solo cups to 3 gallon felt bags. i know that is quite a jump up in space. think i should go with something intermediate?



Thats what i do. Solo cup to 3gal smart pot. Never any problems.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 14, 2017)

just read a little blurb about how best to transplant. i need to get some new felt bags since i am afraid my old bags have spider mite eggs and i need 10 anyway.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2017)

new felt bags arrived yesterday. i am going to mix some promix bx i have with my roots organix green lite. just watered and nuted the plants again. they are getting stockier but when i transplant i am going to even things out. the nordles and a satori or 2 are pretty squat..  transplant on saturday or friday maybe. not sure who i am kidding though. i cannot fit 10 3 gallon felt pots into a 3x3 tent along with my oscillating fan and a humidifier. the humidifier has prolly done its job though so i might be able to cram... 

View attachment IMG_2708.jpg


View attachment IMG_2707.jpg


View attachment IMG_2706.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2017)

Those look so nice OF.... woo hoo. I transplanted my seedlings into a one gallon pot.. that was dumb.. now they need to go into 5 already..  The satori's aren't feminized are they?   I love that pretty natural green of your plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2017)

I don't think I have seen feminized satori seeds. Though I know a lot of folks on here are not in favor of feminized seeds, I would have bought some if I could find them. The nordles are and the green crack and amnesia as well. I've always used 3 gallon felt pots. I have seen hamster Lewis growing some nice plants in 1 gallon pots but I don't think I can go that small just yet. 2:07 and I am pretty buzzed so I will stop blabbing now...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 18, 2017)

Hammy can grow in one gallon pots and get a decent yield. I could never do that. He and Duck can both grow in little containers.  I don't think satori is femmed, but I am just started a femmed version of satori haze... wooohoo. should be good. Greenest of mojo for this fun grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks rose. greenest mojo right back at ya!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 19, 2017)

Because I can't help myself, I transplanted to 3 gallon felt pots today. I am happy I am able to fit the fan in without much "fan"-angling...

i had the tent open with the led on so i wore the led shades. now for about 10 minutes so far, everything in my house has a green tinge to it. i also feel like i got some sun. i think there is a fair amount of uv in this led... 

View attachment IMG_2712[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2711[1].jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2017)

Look at those babies not stretched...  fan agling  you are funny.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 20, 2017)

don't look like they skipped a beat after being transplanted... 

View attachment IMG_2714[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 22, 2017)

gave them a good watering this morning. looking pretty happy in their new pots... 

View attachment IMG_2729[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2728[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2727[1].jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 22, 2017)

Mojo Bro....feels good to be legal Eh????


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 22, 2017)

yes mrcane. i have always loved gardening but being able to garden with a plant i have a particular affinity for makes it that much more satisfying and i wont be hauled off to jail anymore!

gotta remember to turn the durn iphone sideways...


----------



## Budlight (Jan 22, 2017)

They sure look like they're starting to come along nicely oldfogey  can't wait to see the end results :48:


----------



## bozzo420 (Jan 22, 2017)

looking great. It is great to be  legal. I can't wait for total freedom to grow. It is going to be a green world.  I'll be watching closely in the coming months.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 25, 2017)

about 3 weeks from breaking the soil...

prolly need to top 'em soon. 

View attachment IMG_2740[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2737[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 25, 2017)

oh and i think it is time to break out the carbon filter. starting to stink(in a good way).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 25, 2017)

topped, watered and fed today. gave the satoris only a very light feeding since they are known to be light feeders. the plants seem to like this king led. looking very healthy. my past grows were all t5(start to finish) and they were healthy as well. need to try to compare week to week pics from the t5 grows for differences...


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 26, 2017)

can see u went with the "green light". can't miss that soil. looking good neighbor..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 26, 2017)

lol. yep. a fair amount of perlite, huh? i actually mixed in probably equal parts of promix bx which in hind site might counteract the extreme drainage of the green lite. time will tell. and i am not sure if that is a good or a bad thing. i tied the plants down bit today. in the past i have topped, tied, supercropped and weighted the snot out of my plants because i was growing in a 4 ft high tent. old habits are hard to break. i have 5 feminized plants and 5 regular satoris. since i don't have room for 10 plants, i will probably get 5 female satoris. 1st world problems... if i have too many, hopper, you are welcome to a couple of the satoris if you are interested. i know you are a bit flush at this point. 

View attachment IMG_2749.jpg


View attachment IMG_2747.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 27, 2017)

thanks bud, yea always make room, somehow, for a satori..


----------



## Kraven (Jan 31, 2017)

Was a great read OF, I had thought that I comment on your grow already as I have been watching. Things are moving right along, the girls look happy. Green mojo sent your way


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 31, 2017)

I am not sure about the 5 satori plants yet, kraven. The other 5 plants are all feminized so I will have at least 5 girls. Been out of town for the past 4 days. My sons are plant sitting but I get antsy when I can't look in on the garden. Tomorrow morning I will see how 4 days of me not checking in them works out. Changed so many variables this grow so I anticipate problems galore...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 1, 2017)

Naa it will be smooth sailing, I'm sure the girls look fine :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 1, 2017)

not the jungle i was hoping for but they are looking better... 

View attachment IMG_2775[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2774[1].jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 1, 2017)

Dude, tents full, girls look ready to rock.....cook'em a bit and flip'em. Green mojo man, it  seriously looks like a nice healthy start imho. I'm sitting back in the corner taking notes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 2, 2017)

i am not comparing apples to apples but i have noticed that this grow is lagging behind my previous grows as far as plant height and branches. however, these are the most robust, healthy looking plants i have grown. they are not 8 inches tall yet and the fan leaves on the satoris are bigger than my hands. i think they really like the led fixture.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2017)

growing like weeds... 

View attachment IMG_2785.jpg


View attachment IMG_2783.jpg


View attachment IMG_2780.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks pretty healthy o.f.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2017)

the led lamp seems to make them happy. they are a lot darker green than any of my previous grows. still using the gobox organic nutes as i have not bought the general hydro 3 way nutes. a bit nervous about the ph'ing thing. the gobox i have has never really needed ph'ing. when i have tried i have not done well with the adjustments. may just stay with what i am accustomed to for the grow so i can see what difference the led fixture makes. just guessing from the veg so far, i think i will be happy. also thinking i have been waaaaaaayyyy over feeding. green lite i guess has a lot of nutes already. maybe that is why i am not getting the taste i like. even though don't feed the last couple of weeks. i have never had my fan leaves start to look nitrogen deficient ever. ahhhhh sugar! i am so scatterbrained. i am sure i will have a different decision tomorrow... thanks for looking in, lesso.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

When you switch to GH lemme know and I will share my formula with you. It will take most all of the guess work out. I'll teach you when the time comes if you would like. Also LED will "feed" the plant so using LED's you have to adjust your food a bit to compliment the LED's. So far from what I can see your dialed in. LMK if you would like my help with your GH formula, I don't mind offering a bit of advise, heck maybe you can teach me a thing or two


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 8, 2017)

i am figuring its been about 5 weeks since the seeds popped. prolly a couple more weeks until i flip. watered them sunday. still need to dry out a bit more. seems like 4 days between watering is about right. doesn't help that my sons 'forgot' to empty the dehumidifier bucket so it got cooler and humid in the tent(68 deg and 61% rh). filling in nicely. 

View attachment IMG_2794.jpg


View attachment IMG_2793.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 8, 2017)

You could prob flip any day now. You are going to run out of room fast. They look great.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 8, 2017)

they average about 11 inches tall. in the past, i have waited for the nodes to start to alternate before i flower. the nodes are pretty much equal at this point. i am concerned about room though lesso. i got 10 plants out of 10 seeds sown. i will have at least 5 females as 5 seeds are feminized. hoping for a male or 2 from the satoris if for no other reason than having more space for the remaining plants to flourish...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 9, 2017)

OF it has been my experience that if your in a 4x4 you need to either try to limit plant count to 6 mediums or 9 smalls. Once you get that many in there it will cut down on your harvest...so a super good trim and a little smaller plant will give you less buds but bigger with more weight. I shoot for 2 zips a plant and thats an easy number to hit with small/ mediums...heck I always exceed that number by at least 1 zip. Key to stacking in there tight is good airflow under the canopy. Good luck and green mojo, everything looks great.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2017)

that's the rub there kraven. i am in a 3x3 tent and i have 10 plants. i am in kind of a pickle. ate a brownie already today so i am not going to make any big decisions but i am thinking i need to thin the heard. i have a small mother tent i may need to set up to do that...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2017)

Aw heck, eat another brownie and think about it.. You are looking kinda stuffed in there but they sure look nice.    Fun stuff in here OF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd did have another brownie and I am now quite toasted. Got a nor'easter piling up snow so I am trapped in my house. I was not planning on getting 10 of 10 seeds to germinate. I hate to kill anything so I am thinking I need thin the plants out a bit and flip them to flower. Hoping for a couple of males from the satoris so I can cull them out. Otherwise I will maybe have to put a plant or 2 in the old tent I have. 10 for 10 and I am complaining. Can't win with me...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2017)

trimmed up the plants this morning after a good watering yesterday. thinking i am going to flip them shortly. the plants themselves are pretty squat so my trimming didn't really open things up much but i have them down to 6 branches each at this point. some observations: the plants are not as woody as i have had in the past. the branches seem more pliable, almost weaker than i am used to. i think i have been over watering. a 4 day cycle may be too short. the satoris seem to have a cat urine smell but are some really robust plants. i'm gonna run out of space. i was planning on cloning but i don't have my act together so no clones this run. i also have some seeds that i want to run after this grow so that is another reason i chose to forgo cloning.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 10, 2017)

hahahahaha....yup need 9 and put down 9 fem beans and only 7 are worth a crap.....so next month drop down 15 and everything takes and so do the 23 clones....now that sir is my pickle 

Lots of plants in the 3x3. tbh I personally would only run 4 in a 3x3 maybe 6 tops but it will affect yield if they aren't trimmed up good. Now with that being said, very few people notice what a vegging pot plant looks like....you might be able to get away with vegging a few as mom's and just taking cuts off them to run with....you did say you have a small mom tent?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2017)

that is some math that i can't do this early, kraven. i have not had my morning brownie yet...

yes. i have a 2x4x4 mom tent which i used as my full on grow tent for my first 5(?) grows. i am pretty good at growing in a cramped area but 10 is far too many plants in a 3x3. a guy i work with says his brother in law now has a couple of pot plants as house plants since we are in a legal state. my wife is after me to get rid of some of my real house plants so i doubt i will have any luck offering up that option to her...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm sure you will get it all figured out...overall it's a better problem to have than not enough or sick ones. Still hard to cull...I even still hate it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2017)

yep. first world problems as the kids say. i have a new idea. i might rotate the 10 plants(depending on how many of the satoris turn out female) between my 2 tents. using my t5 flower setup in the mom tent and the led in the flower tent until a couple of weeks before chop-chop. or not. i am a bit flighty lately. deciding to decide to make a decision isn't my strong suit. and i am really good at making really bad choices so i have that. i have to learn to accept that learning comes from making mistakes as well as making good decisions. **** or get off the pot as they say... thanks for your support though, kraven and all of you on mp for that matter. i am not as manic-depressive/ocd as i may seem to be from my posts... :icon_smile:


----------



## Kraven (Feb 10, 2017)

OF your no different than any grower I know, you want your plants to do the best they can. Your good at growing because you take care of the details, but alas it's in the details that we find the conundrums. And so goes the tail chasing a good grower does


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2017)

i am a helicopter grower. i hover around the plants constantly. and if my rotors stop, i will autorotate and crash anyway. and like a bumblebee, i really should not be able to fly...

honestly, i wish i could have an old folks home for my plants where after i strip off the buds, i retire them to a greenhouse where they live out their natural lives playing euchre and bingo waiting for their clones to come visit.

i think i need to go smoke some doob. i am getting a little weird...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2017)

Flipped to 12/12 lighting with the plants first 'night' today from 6 am to 6 pm. Had to put a heater in the room as the temp in the tent was around 63 degrees. After I put the heater on  it was around 68.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2017)

Good luck in flower OF.....cant wait to see the bud show. Im interested in that led you have.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks Lesso. I don't think I will be giving it a fair chance. My tent is over crowded. I hope it turns out ok though. The plants seem to love vegging under it though. I have the darkest green plants I have ever grown.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 12, 2017)

It will turn out epic. Remember at 10 days go back in and clean the lowers again....and anything that is not 2 feet from the canopy needs to go. Then from the inside out and from top to bottom look them over and remove any fans that are covering bud sites. If you have a bunch only take one a day. You dont want to defoliate too much....but you do want light to be able to "get down" into your canopy. Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, i just got caught up.. Looks like you have some awesome help in Kraven, i am watching and learning too.
This is a great journal.. Thanks OF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the vote of confidence, kraven. I don't think I cleaned the plants up enough. They don't look like your examples. There are not a heck of a lot of leaves to remove. The plants are very squat and the fan leaves are huge (especially the satori plants fans some of which are bigger than my hands). I am a chicken about over trimming. I used to have a friend who grew tomato plants that were so gigantic that he would have to tie them up to the gutters on his roof. 10 footers. He treated his plants really roughly but he said they loved it and judging by his plants, I'd have to agree. I probably should've been more aggressive but I wasn't so i am sure I will not have the epic buds you get. I pretty much got rid of all but the 6 healthiest branches and any older cruddy looking leaves. Opened it up a little but I doubt I did it aggressively enough so I don't envision nice chunky colas like you get plus I just have too many plants in there. I didn't have the time/energy to set up the mom tent I have either so the over crowding will only get worse. I am out of town until Wednesday morning so I can't get any pics to show what I mean. I appreciate your help though. I am hoping that just having fewer branches will make a little difference. Thanks again. And Rose, thanks for looking in. I would not gauge Kravens method by this journal though since I have not copied it very well. I am thinking my attempt is akin to leaving out the baking soda when making banana bread. It'll taste like banana bread but won't look like a good loaf...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2017)

Just looked at your most recent journal entry, Kraven. I failed in my trimming. Bummer...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 12, 2017)

:rofl:   Your not a failure dude, your learning something new and if you got it right the first time that would have been incredible.

Man, no worries. It is a learning process and every strain will need to be treated a bit differently.....well following the same guidelines as close as possible. The thing is this time you did something a bit different...now lets see how the results come out. I bet better than you think. It's not about stripping the plant its more artistic....you want to help guide the plants energy...in the end that is the goal, and you try each grow to find what works and what doesn't. Each grow I learn and fine tune, it never changes....no two grows are ever alike. I promise...once you will go too far and hurt your yield and many time your not gonna go quite enough and it's not gonna make much of a difference...but when you get it right and you will, it will increase your harvest significantly. The other thing that comes to mind is that one grower simply cannot compare him/herself to another grower simply because you cannot replicate two separate environments....just cant. So all the general things apply to all the growers and as you try to get more dialed into your space and methods of growing the more you find that individualization is needed. I've seen your grows and your a good grower, your smart and you pay attention to the details.


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 12, 2017)

Kraven, OF, cheers, Just cruising through and my .02 is like a friend would say way back when we were skiing that "if you're not falling, you're not going to learn much". Using that metaphor, when we stay with what we know, not too much gets learned, pretty much true with any life experience. 
Being members/contributing in this forum, we get the added reinforcement that someone else has done it, and been successful.  No reason not to try ourselves.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 12, 2017)

Words of wisdom, Dan. I know this won't be a disaster. I am just a very negative, self-deprecating person. I could grow watermelon sized buds and I'd probably find some sort of issue with it. Thanks for all the help and positive vibes to everyone on here. My supervisor at work has been hammering me for years to try to think more positively. My response is always that I am positive I won't be able to change my own self image. I think it is the Swedish genes in me...


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 12, 2017)

OF, I'm coming from the make your own reality side, another pertinent quip I picked up along life's highway was "Never cut yourself down, someone's always willing to do that for you", followed with "never judging yourself by someone else's measure".  Our only limits are those we place in front of ourselves.  We can always backtrack and figure out what we did wrong when we fail, but if we never venture outside our limits...
PS I'll be a young 66 next week, so don't let age slow you either. Peace.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2017)

You know why 6 is afraid of 7,Dan?


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't know?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2017)

Because 789(seven ate nine)...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry. Terrible joke. I work the graveyard shift and in the middle of the night I get a bit loopy...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the positive posts, Dan. And tomorrow I will be a ripe old 52. But I only feel 70...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2017)

i work out of state so every week i don't get to watch my plants for half the week. in veg, it isn't as big of a deal because the lights are on when i get home wednesday mornings and i poke and primp and coddle the plants. well i set my light to come on at 6 pm so i could use the heat of the light during the cold night so now i will have to wait until 6 pm tomorrow to check on the stretch/progress. thinking i need to get a green filter for a flashlight so i can take a peek earlier. the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday Oldfogey8!!!  I hope your day is as awesome as you!   ps, you aren't even close to old yet... buckle your seat belt.

View attachment bulldog birthday.jpg​


----------



## Kraven (Feb 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday OF.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks. It has been a crappy birthday. Too much to do at work and now I think I'm coming down with something...


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 15, 2017)

happy bday OF


----------



## Kraven (Feb 15, 2017)

OF I wanted to finish showing you what happens after the 2nd clean up. This is ideally how you want them to look going into bud set. See how the plant looks healthy and open but not bushy? This will get you rock solid nugs all the way down to the lowest point the plant is producing. I hope this helps with our discussion on pruning up for the flip. Let me know if i can help further. Good luck and green mojo. Peace.

Edit...plant is now 36 inches tall and through stretch. Now it's just stacking bud.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 15, 2017)

posted in wrong place  sorry


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2017)

yikes! kraven. it will take me a bit of time to work up to stripping my plants down that far. i see from your results that it works. it just will scare the heck out of me. maybe i can try a plant or three this grow. btw - great sign...

felt like doo doo last night so i bailed out of work early and go home in time to water, feed and most importantly, see my plants this morning. though it does not look it from the pics, these are pretty bare below the canopy. they are stretching more than i have had plants stretch before. they were thirsty. guess 4 days away is on the edge of too long between waterings... 

View attachment IMG_2811[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2810[1].jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 15, 2017)

so are those under the King light u got ? and how far away is the light from the plants ?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 15, 2017)

OF I felt the same way. You will find your sweet spot. The important thing is now you understand the concept and why it is effective. Some plants don't do well if you treat them harsh....others like it. I have the advantage of growing the same pheno over and over so I just know by feel. Not all pants will look like that, it just happens this one cleaned up nicely and was a good one to show you. This is basically the overall "look" your aiming for. I over did it once and then not enough for a few turns after that, but when you get the feel for it...like watering, things just go right and you get 1/3 more weight with no scraps. It's cleaner and easier to trim and it all dries more uniformly since all the buds are mostly the same size. Your doing excellent. Keep up the good work. Your grows are always a pleasure to visit. Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yep N.E. guy. they are under the king light. they are probably 26 inches away. they got away from me a little while i was out of town so i think i need to raise the light. i was just a little tired this morning and didn't think about the distance to the light but some of the tops were looking a little off probably because the light is too low.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2017)

yikes! thanks for asking about that n.e.wguy. the light was about 24" away. raised it up to about 29". i figure i can raise the light up another 6 inches without much work. minor complaint about the light. the hangers/cables it comes with are kinda long. it may be that they are that long to ensure good airflow though...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Feb 15, 2017)

nice i ordered the 1200 earlier


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 15, 2017)

Kraven- I think I need to thin things out more. Right now I have a canopy about 6 inches thick but impenetrable to light. Probably less air flow than I should have because of the density. I am chicken to remove the big fans. It is more of a sea of green at this point. Once I see what I get for females from the Satori plants I will choose some plants to strip down and I will leave some 'normalish' for me. I don't get much waste. Everything I trim I use for cannabutter which is my preferred method of partaking in cannabis. However, ease of trimming, uniformity of drying and purdy buds sound good to me too.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds good OF...try to think of it as art, your just trying to open it up a bit for flower and getting rid of the lowers that wont get light. Some plants are just naturally bushy, some are not. Do what your comfortable with OF, taking a fan or two thats covering lower buds or the interior of the plant can be done....in the wild, bugs would do more damage and the plant has grown to expect it over the long history of cannabis evolution 


Just like if you leave a plant too long past ripe it will self, it is a recessive gene that enables it to self propagate. Lots to this little weed.


----------



## Locked (Feb 17, 2017)

Great work so far. Glad to see the King LED working out for you. It has been a solid light for me as well.  It will take a bit to get used to stripping the plants down before the flip. I still can't strip them down enough. Ultimately you will get it to where it works for your growing style.   Green MOJO.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 17, 2017)

Very well said Hammy, really hard to compare apples to oranges. You will find your own sweet spot in time OF. Lots of good advice here, and plenty of ways to get to where you want. My approach is but one of many, and I see dank all over this site.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2017)

recent pic. i think overcrowding has made the stems weak. i super cropped a couple of the stretchy ones yesterday and it was super easy compared to my past grows. i swapped out a stick type oscillating fan for a hanging oscillating fan. not sure it is a good swap but it gives them a little more floor space. i also have been holding back CaMg. maybe that is where my stem weakness is coming from. i am not very scientific methodish here. changed too many things to be sure what is making the differences. i just know i have different plant types now. i am going to have to get some stakes tomorrow to help direct the branches where i need them to be. i have also seen some pistils starting to appear on the green crack and amnesia which were feminized anyway so no 'oh my gosh' moment. sunday more water and some light bloom nutes. 

View attachment IMG_2822.jpg


View attachment IMG_2823.jpg


View attachment IMG_2824.jpg


View attachment IMG_2825.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking good OF. Get them few staked and your golden


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2017)

i think i have a couple of male satori plants. anyone ever have luck flowering them away from the girls and gathering pollen? i am not planning on breeding as that is over my head at this point but if i can grab some pollen and it can be shared, i'd be happy to share with anyone who would like some. the males are quite a bit taller than females and they are the ones that smell like cat urine. 

View attachment IMG_2843[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_2846[1].jpg


----------



## Lesso (Feb 22, 2017)

Healthy looking but also looks like you have a couple of boys.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2017)

2 males out of 5 satori regs that I sprouted. I can live with that.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 22, 2017)

OF if you gonna try to flower the male and collect pollen, it fosure needs to be in another building and you will need to be very clean. If you mess with the male you change clothes and shower. Not hard to flower out and collect pollen. Pollen keeps good for around 6 months. Since you have a male, they go fast so you many be able to pollinate a few buds for some free seeds....no need to buy them when you can make them. pretty easy to just gently brush a bit on a few sites and then your set. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 22, 2017)

The fogey compound does not have multiple buildings. Probably a project for another time. Thanks for the info, Kraven. I reached out to one grower on here that is local to see if he is interested in some males. Also have a friend I went to school with and will ask him if the member here is not interested. I hate to kill stuff but the bright side is I will have more room in the tent...


----------



## 400watter (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice even canopy you have there. Is that 5 including the 2 males in the tent? If so you should do well with 3 girls in there. I'm interested in those satori, been seeing a lot of talk about them all over this site. Good luck. Like the fabric pots too, I want to try the fabric pots sometime.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

thanks tlc and 400. 

i have not killed the males yet, tlc. probably today.

i have 3 satori females left, 400. the tent will still be beyond capacity with 8 plants total. not very good planning on my part. i have used the fabric pots since i started growing. i like them. seem to work well for me.

off to do some trimming...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

trimmed the girls as best i could this morning. opened things up a lot in the tent. i fear both that i did not trim enough and that i trimmed too much. i will get some pics without the led on tomorrow. left the boys out of the tent for today. still not ready to kill them... 

View attachment IMG_2851.jpg


View attachment IMG_2852.jpg


View attachment IMG_2853.jpg


View attachment IMG_2854.jpg


View attachment IMG_2855.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

so this grow i have what for me is an incredible amount of stretch. i have always had noce compact plants. i am thinking it is the tent i have them in. my old tent is 4 feet tall. this one is 7. i am thinking they feel the room to grow into and they go for it. or it may be the distance to the light also. the new led is a lot further away than i would have my t5's. i am thinking i might try to veg and pre-flower in the short tent with t5's then switch to the tall tent with my led for my next grow. or maybe i will forget about this thought when the time comes. i can't remember squat anymore...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 23, 2017)

Excellent job of pruning and shaping. Thats exactly how I would have done it, very nice job....now lets see what changes this grow


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

thanks for the words of encouragement, kraven. they look naked. and angry with me...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

kinda like i used to look at my mom after she'd cut my hair down to buzz cut level...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 23, 2017)

Your gonna freak out how fast they bush back up.....Flower day 20 it will look like you hardly touched them, but by then the magic already happened


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

the worrywart in me is concerned about the stretch. i need to try to get my light a bit higher i think. hopefully they put the energy that was going towards the stretch into geting bushy. changed from my previous grows - t5 to led, 4 ft tent to 7 foot tent, new strains, new fans, new pots, and new watering method so being in unfamiliar territory is expected. i am just a sky-is-falling personality. fortunately, i enjoy laughing at myself so if i seem like i am really freaking out and depressed, i am actually doing ok. eeyore was my favorite pooh character. so thanks for the positive vibes and the awesome help, kraven. 

bought some stakes today. going to even out the canopy tonight after lights on by staking branches into place. i still think i need to get rid of a plant or two in addition to the males. undecided at this point but i am sure 6 in a 3x3 tent is a lot better than 8 which is also a lot better than 10...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 23, 2017)

I broke 9 or 10 necks in flower today, that stops them from growing taller .....them girls are tough and like to be roughed up a bit. Hop over to my thread I just posted them for you to see.....got to keep everyone the same height. Peace


----------



## Lesso (Feb 23, 2017)

My satori always stretch like crazy. Its all the sativa in her.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

Is breaking necks similar to super cropping? Staked the girls. The boys are sequestered. 

View attachment IMG_2861.jpg


View attachment IMG_2860.jpg


View attachment IMG_2859.jpg


View attachment IMG_2858.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 23, 2017)

I just get tired of them stretching so I break them over to keep an even canopy. In a day or two they are doing fine and not getting taller. I think super cropping is done in a similar fashion but used to increase yield. I have never tried or really know much about that method. I find people try to do to much stuff to their plants imho. Feed them right, trim them to be good producers and then pretty much get outa the way...except for minor course corrections as needed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 23, 2017)

Cracked some necks...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2017)

not so hard to snap a few necks.....sorta my last ditch when things start getting so stretchy.....some is good but  4-5 inch inter-nodes is a bit to much and they didn't look finished stretching yet. Had I let them go they would have been slender and sexy....but not so much weight. I think your about done till the ten day check and a few odd fans here and there. I did notice you got some stakes, are they gonna allow you to keep your light spaced correctly off the canopy? All in all looks super good to me, you did a great job. It's always uncomfortable making changes, but I honestly think this will make your grows more productive and less prone to issues. Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2017)

looking great in here OF.  Nice trim job.  Congrats on the girls.  Love me some satori.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2017)

thanks rose. they are slow to show female flowers though. the males are quite obvious already but the females make me search for any hairs at this point. my nordles are not really obvious yet either. i think i threw them into flower earlier than they were ready. glad i did though. much more vegging and they'd be growing up out of the vents in my tent...


----------



## 400watter (Feb 24, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Cracked some necks...



Good work, from what i understand that's super cropping. Some will do the cracking and bending throughout veg and early flower, some will just do a small amount during the stretch if needed. Apparently it will give a better yield but i would take that suggestion lightly. I find it can be helpful to try if you have a plant stretching too much. But not necessary on every single grow. I've only really tried it a couple times though.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2017)

what i did was what i would call super cropping. i squeezed the stem lightly to soften it up and then bent the stem at a 90 degree angle. looked pretty brutal but the cracked necks should survive...


----------



## 400watter (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah they will be fine as long as you didn't completely snap the top of. It takes a few tries to get the hang of it. The easiest way i find to do it is to squeeze the stem a couple of times and then squeeze the stem again in exactly the same spot but 90 degrees from the first one, you can pretty much adjust the branch any which way you like then. After a few days it will form a knuckle where it was pinched. I will then let it grow back up vertically on its own sometimes it may grow a little bit sideways but growth will slow for a bit and allow the lower branches to catch up a little.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2017)

yep. i have done that on previous grows. these plants do not seem as hardy though. or maybe it is the stretch stems that are weaker. it was easy to break their necks so to speak...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2017)

Way to much thought, gently break the neck over.....done


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2017)

As long as you don't break it off your pretty much in the clear. I think everybody likes to have a technique and thats fine, but in the end as long as you break the neck over without breaking it off then you have accomplished the goal. OF your trying a lot of new things here and doing well with the changes. I think you will be pleased with your final product, and I appreciate the trust you gave me to try a few things differently. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2017)

thanks kraven. the broken neck stems were already turning their heads up to the light when i looked at lights-on. i had to wrangle a couple of the branches and tie them down. and to be honest, kraven, i don't really even need and weed. i probably have enough to last me the rest of my life with the rate i go thru it. my kids are actually scaling back too. i do have other folks i can share with though that like the effects and i am psyched to try a high cbd strain so what ever i get, i get. however, i am betting i get some pretty awesome budage.

thinking of throwing in my 4 foot 4 bukb t5 with some bloom bulbs standing up in the corner under the fan in a dead spot in the tent. then i can rotate the girls around so they all get some exposure...


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds like a nice plan OF, good luck and green mojo. I'll hang over here in the corner till needed. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 24, 2017)

I hope that didn't come off as arrogant. I appreciate all the help, Kraven. I have a lot of confidence using your trimming method is going to be a good thing. I just honestly have so much weed for a guy who can barely go thru a few grams a week. I am psyched to have some really nice dense buds.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 24, 2017)

Not at all OF, I am hard to offend but quick to let you know if you did. I say when you got plenty no need to grow more. If you decide to dabble in edibles you seem to have a decent supply. You sir are not limited to just flowers. There are all kinda neat things you can do to medicate, and help others too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2017)

thx kraven. i have been making cannabutter brownies for a couple of years. they are my go-to medication. within an hour my bp lowers about 20 pts on the systolic and 10 on the diastolic. also just keeps me in a positive state of mind(well, as positive as i get). every grow i throw everything, all the trimmings from day one thru final trim, into a slow cooker and cook up about 750 grams of cannabutter made with coconut oil. i give them out to people who like them and people who need them. a batch lasts about a month and a half. i have never tried using flowers for my cannabutter but i am sure it would be a lot stronger. at this point, i take about a 5 gram piece of my brownies and i am good for 5-6 hours. probably why i don't go thru smoke that fast. i still have a little nugget from each of my first 3 grows back in 2013. i also have approx a quarter ounce from each of my thai grows and probably a few ounces of buckeye purple and super buckeye. so yeah, i have a lot of weed. my kids used to use the lions share but one rarely smokes and the other smokes very little on a daily basis because he trains mma(he uses is as an anti-inflammatory). i will be giving away a majority of this grow as well. it is legal now to give away up to an ounce to friends in massachusetts(for now). i am growing now for the obsession of growing which i think we can all attest to being afflicted with...

killed the males last night. i always feel badly when i chop a plant. even at harvest. musta been a buddhist in a past life... or maybe a plant...


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 25, 2017)

:d


----------



## Kraven (Feb 25, 2017)

OF when we are blessed we share our blessings. I think the whole world has forgotten you always get more from giving. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 1, 2017)

fed the girls today. i have a green led light that i used to give me light so i could see what i was doing. i hope that a)it is pure enough green to not cause any issue and b) that green light wont cause an issue. read an article by ed rosenthal that said you can do that. but since it is on the infraweb, it may not be the truth...

looks like they are all flowering pretty well. i will know better when i look at them at lights on tonight. i will get some pics too. it will take some getting used to for me to see such sparse plants. i am used to a sea of green, dense mohawkin' canopy. good airflow...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2017)

Trust me it will be back around week 4. The rule of thumb I go by is no more light than on a full moon in a cloudless sky....they are used to that. I have never had hermie issues with working my plants under indirect lighting where I can see well but they light source is so far from the plant that it really "doesn't" see it. Inverse square law of light......


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 2, 2017)

interesting. i have always been a bit skeptical about the 'absolutely no light' rule because of the moon and the stars but have erred on the side of caution.

on a related note, i put a 4 foot 4 bulb ho t5 fixture with 3 10000 k bulbs and one 10000k plus uva bulb in the tent vertically last night to get some more lumens going. i will be rotating the plants around from here on out to try to even their exposure out(because of the inverse square law and the lack of light penetration of t5's). now i am having a bit of a heat issue(the tent was at 83 degrees when i could not sleep and went to check on the girls). need to change out the exhaust fan i am using now for my hi flow fan tomorrow. 

View attachment IMG_2867.jpg


View attachment IMG_2866.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes sir, unless your pushing gas that temp is a bit warm. Glad your grow is going well, everything looks just right. Your hitting all the stops my friend, good job.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2017)

3 weeks into flowering today. 2 of the satoris are quite a bit smaller than the rest of the brood. i put them up on pie tins to get them a little closer to the canopy. going to need to get something better. probably have to search wallyworld for something suitable. 

everyone is setting up nice buds. i anticipate that this will be a staggered harvest as there are 4 different strains and probably 2 satori phenotypes. the plants are getting to the point where i cannot move them around in the tent at easily to try to homogenize their exposure to the lights.

i bought a dryer vent diverter to put on my exhaust. i was having a heat buildup problem since i added the t5 but i need some heat to recycle into the room instead of exhausting it all outside. the diverter may tatke some experimentation or i may never get it figured out. the warm spell mother nature sent up has turned into single digit temps outside so i probably would have had no heat issue the past couple of days anyway.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 4, 2017)

Girls look great, maybe a tad hungry? Might hit them a bit harder with the nutes the next feed....say 20% stronger for one feeding and add MGSO4 at 1/4 tsp per gal to the mix for one feeding. That should have them set....they are really wanting Mg during this time so this is the right time to hit them with a little extra. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2017)

yeah, the leaves have some funky looking spots going. no bugs though. i have probably been going a little light on the nutes. i have a calmag liquid from general hydroponics i have been using but i cut back on that too. epsom salt in addition to that maybe? i have to water tomorrow anyway so maybe i should hit them again with a bit more nutes? thanks in advance, kraven.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 4, 2017)

The tiny little "rust" spots on the older fans tell me that the plant is pulling Mg to where it's needed...yea a dose of Epsom salt with your next feed should take care of that. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 4, 2017)

Good to know. I have seen pics of cal mag deficiency but hadn't seen it on my plants yet. I am thinking the led light is higher energy than my t5's(obviously) and the plants are feeding faster than I am accustomed to. 

Kraven - I am thinking I should remove the little branches pictured below. Not getting much light and not robust. I will probably cut them and try to reveg... 

View attachment IMG_2885.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 5, 2017)

Yea those on the bottom need to go fosure....think of them as suckers on a tomato plant, let it take the energy and send it to a good bud getting light....less bud...more weight. And yes I would jam them lowers in some dirt and clone the two bottoms....they will root, then reveg then be ok. I take clones up to 10 days in flower if needed and about 50% of them do reveg so it's just a longer process but easily done.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 5, 2017)

.

those low branches are a great source of "popcorn" buds, 
loose, little buds you probably could smoke if it came to it but the main buds are SOOOO much better you dont.

the stuff can be cooked with, turned into hash any number of ways, or, as I said, smoked (VAPED!) if times go dry.

that said, I still trim-up the bottom of the plant.  letting it go "wild" (probably) does take away from the main stems/buds.


I (myself) try to take clones before any buds show, but cuttings from the plants pictured above should/will root.


look'n SWEET!! BTW 
wish my "medical" state allowed growing  

:48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 5, 2017)

thanks joe and kraven


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 6, 2017)

I cut a couple of the suckers off today and am attempting to clone them. I have had some success in the past cloning using honey as a rooting gel. If they take, these will be some outside plants in the forest behind my house(not my land). Grew a bush last summer and bothered mrs. fogey to no end that we had a weed tree in the back yard stinking the place up. I am a bit far north to expect much from an outdoor grow. Got smacked with bud rot on the last plant so I had to chop early.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2017)

rolling up on 4 weeks of 12/12 lighting. i am getting all these cottonbally looking things on top of my plants... 

View attachment IMG_2900.jpg


View attachment IMG_2899.jpg


View attachment IMG_2898.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 8, 2017)

and in other news, i have a lot of ducks near my house... 

View attachment IMG_2896[1].jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 9, 2017)

i know i am late close to mid-flower but i had a few small branches on my green crack plant that i think were destined to make tiny buds so i am trying to clone those as well. the cuts i took of the satori and cbd nordle are looking nice and healthy though. no idea where i am going to put the clones if they take but that is a good problem to have...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 9, 2017)

It will root more than likely then try to reveg but give it some time and it will be ok. Friggin' flower looks dead on how it should look. I can see it setting bud sites all down through the canopy and so can the lights   You did an excellent job of trimming dude, I couldn't have done better myself. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 9, 2017)

thanks for the reassurance. i am doing a lot of tucking of the leaves. i broke a couple necks too. hope it isn't too late in flower but they were getting close to the light.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey OF, do you like your nordle? It is a pretty plant, I like it.

Your plants are looking awesome. woo hoo.. getting closer.. mojo for the finish.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey Rose. The nordle is a pretty plant but then again, I like cannabis plants in general, do I am biased. I got 3 satori females out of 5 seeds sprouted. One seems to not mind the trim but 2 look less than happy. They were a good week behind the rest of the plants as far as flowering goes. They are however, the first to get some frostieness. This is a learning experience, more so than previous grows. I appreciate Kravens help/coaching. I hope to steal a 'bud of the month' from him with one of these plant. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes, I am glad Kraven is helping you and others, it is very nice to have his help!

I feel ya on how hard it is to do the serious trimming.. but we learn... Your stuff is lookin great of.. glad you are here.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 9, 2017)

You have a BPOM photo's already brother. Your game is good, I'm just offering little tips here and there. Looking forward to seeing how these turn out myself....I think your gonna be pleasantly surprised. I break necks when needed bro, although the later you do in flower the less they work on the repair so it may cost weight above the break, but it saves good bud from the lights and keeps it in play.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 10, 2017)

if i have not posted it before, i like the way this grow is progressing, kraven. i am learning a lot. i don't think i will be surprised. i anticipate some nice buds of some really nice weed. again, i appreciate all the help and advice. my biggest screw up is having too many plants but that has nothing to do with them method. i am just a pessimist(no kidding, huh?) so i planted a few more seeds than i should have.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 10, 2017)

Trimmed up like this, with good air flow 4-6 should be the number your shooting to flower, any less and light is being wasted, anymore and you cut back on yield. I think, based on your space those are the numbers I would shoot for. I have a friend that has 9 plants in flower and he rotates them and takes down one a week. There are all kinda things you can do to maximize your space....but you really don't need the excess so your game plan is right on track. I like the way it is going too buddy, you do good work.


----------



## Ketel (Mar 12, 2017)

Your plants look great and there's a lot to learn! I can't wait to see them get nice and fat.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 13, 2017)

thanks ketel. so i am thinking that this new led light is making the plants more hungry than i am used to. i am getting what looks like cal mg defeciency as kraven pointed out earlier. i have not checked the ph or the temps down at the soil level so maybe that is causing some nutrient lockout? the nutes i am using are organic (general hydroponics line) and i was under the impression that ph was not as important with organic nutes. i will be feeding watering tomorrow and will check the runoff and the water to see if i am way off on ph...

all in all though, the kraven method is working nicely for me. the buds are developing nicely. i will post some pics later. just had to fix the snowblower and that is about as much energy as i had due to the flu.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes sir with organic your feeding the soil and not the plant so pH is not and issue...as long as you have not killed the micro's in the soil, or they have ran out of food. I fell to the dark side so I use chemical nutes so I have to stay in a tight pH range of 5.7 - 6.2. As soon as you can get some pic's up we can see where they are in the grow cycle and see just whats going on. Take care of yourself, the flu is nasty.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have been putting a little molasses in the water to feed the microbes. Less than I have in past grows. Maybe I need to up the molasses. You were not joking about the plants recovering from the trim. Looks like I didn't even thin them out at all. Should have gone heavier with the trimming. Next time...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 13, 2017)

Cruddy pics. I'll get better ones when I water them. 

View attachment IMG_2925.jpg


View attachment IMG_2924.jpg


View attachment IMG_2923.jpg


View attachment IMG_2922.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2017)

Yea even if you hit them hard they sorta bush back up again too...but by then the magic is done and those bushy plants will feed all the sites the light hit while bud set was happening. Looking forward to the pic's...they look good from what i can see...but better pic's about your concern will be posted when you get to it.....once again hate you got the flu.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2017)

so the weirdness i see on the leaves seems more prominent when they are under the led. i am thinking it is the uv/black light effect. under a normal cfl, the plants look pretty happy. i am at day 31 of 12/12 lighting. dennis the menace in cat form was hanging out during the watering...

watered them with a about a tablespoon of molasses per gallon of water and i threw in some diamond black(a teaspoon in about 3 gallons of water). diamond black is supposed to 'support beneficial microbial activity and increase micronutrient availability'.

sorry. i screwed up again and held the camera phone vertically so a couple of the pics are rotated... 

View attachment IMG_2933.jpg


View attachment IMG_2935.jpg


View attachment IMG_2928.jpg


View attachment IMG_2932.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2017)

At day 31 they are pretty much past the critical need for mg. so my advice is hold the course, they are looking good. What you were seeing is the plant sneaking a little from the fans to support bud set / stretch. Now just make sure the P/K is abundant and available and they should finish fine imho. Looking really good this turn OF. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 14, 2017)

cool. thanks for looking at the pics. interesting to know that the plants is kind of cannabalizing itself at this point.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes sir at the flip I always supplement Mg for 2 weeks, thats when it will steal if from the older fans...looks almost like a Ca def (rust spots) but usually found on lower older fans. It's easy to spot up higher since the newer growth will be lighter between the veins a bit and as it gets worse the plant will borrow some from storage so to speak, a Ca def. looks very similar but all over the plant from top to bottom. You will get good at spotting it just at the flip and 2 weeks after, and it's a quick easy fix...just 1/4 tsp of MGSO4 per /gal for one to two feedings.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2017)

Nearly 5 weeks and getting frosty... 

View attachment IMG_2948.jpg


View attachment IMG_2949.jpg


View attachment IMG_2950.jpg


----------



## umbra (Mar 17, 2017)

OF, awesome job


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks. Kraven has done a lot of coaching here. I am kinda just the labor...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking spot on OF, they are looking great. Your doing a fantastic job, me I'm just tagging along and offering my perspective at times. This is all you brother. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 17, 2017)

i found a stink bug hanging out on one of my plants. grrrrrrr... that is not a good sign at this point in the grow. i was just thinking how it was nice to not have a spider mite issue this time. i had the last couple of grows i think because of some crappy miracle grow 'organic' soil i bought(how bad could it be-really bad). i hope this is a one off but i need to be vigilant from here on out.


----------



## yarddog (Mar 17, 2017)

hello fogey, looking good over here.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 17, 2017)

thanks y-dog. i appreciate it.


----------



## grass hopper (Mar 17, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> i found a stink bug hanging out on one of my plants. grrrrrrr... that is not a good sign at this point in the grow. i was just thinking how it was nice to not have a spider mite issue this time. i had the last couple of grows i think because of some crappy miracle grow 'organic' soil i bought(how bad could it be-really bad). i hope this is a one off but i need to be vigilant from here on out.



not a one-off o.f. ... stink bugs showed up big about 5 years ago HERE. they nested and had at least a half dozen guards around the nest in one of my biggest "outdoor grow" gals!! sprayed the crap out of them... indoors they sneak thru skylights or any tiny opening you just don't see or can find. if there is a plant around, they will find it!! not many at all in tent but ALWAYS FIND A COUPLE UNDER THE T5S.. they seem to love the cfls the most. they get trapped and cook between the coils in cfl bulbs.. they do no reaL damage indoors. still don't like em.. juveniles are bright green. adults are brown/ gray. never had a juvie indoors.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 17, 2017)

Not a big fan of the idea of smoking insect eggs or larva either. Gave them plants a once over again tonight. I don't see any eggs.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 22, 2017)

fed and re-tied/positioned the colas today. i will post pics later. i am happy with the way the buds are developing even with the overcrowding i have. 

a couple of stoned epiphanies - 

in the past i have been 'flushing' my plants at the end of flower for a couple of weeks. using water straight from the tap, probably with too much chlorine, killing my soil beasties and preventing nutrient uptake. probably not the best plan...

i had another couple but darned if i can't remember. old age and weed and short term memory loss coupled with the alzheimer gene. i will be lucky to remember who i am shortly...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 22, 2017)

some pics at day 39 of 12/12 lighting/flower 

View attachment IMG_2971.jpg


View attachment IMG_2970.jpg


View attachment IMG_2967.jpg


View attachment IMG_2965.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 22, 2017)

Looking right on schedule OF, girls bushed back up nicely didn't they


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 22, 2017)

that they did. lesson learned. i am doing a fair amount of manipulation at this point. trying to not pinch off more than a leaf or so per plant. tucking some fan leaves out of the way to get more light to the bud sites. gardening is very zen for me. 

i have 5 clones now from 4 different girls in the tent. i am thinking of going with 4 plants my next grow. 8 is too much. probably will let them veg a little longer(or transplant earlier - kinda screwed up there), do some lst along with more extreme trimming. the satori does not seem to be as happy as the other plants with the trimming so i will probably let the satoris go a little more 'jungle'. i am quite happy with the cbd crew nordle. really a nice looking plant. nice and crystally. nice aroma too.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 23, 2017)

My clones that I am hoping re-veg. All but one look pretty healthy though they look like they are still flowers. There are 2 Satoris, 1 CBD Crew Nordle and 2 Green Crack clones. I am going to start feeding them some grow nutes lightly when they dry out. Just pulled the Saran Wrap seal off the clone box yesterday. 

View attachment IMG_2973.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 23, 2017)

Yea they will set roots and then sorta stop and go all funky, give them a minute and they will straighten out in the end. Me..... once the reveg has happened I take another clone and root it then toss the reveg away....just me, weird that way I guess.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a hard enough time killing my plants at harvest time. I don't know if I can kill the clones without letting them flower again. Are the re-veg plants weak? I feel lucky that the clones look like they took(except for the dead looking clone).


----------



## Kraven (Mar 23, 2017)

No not really any proof they are OF....my theory is I just worked them through 63 days of bloom....them roots are tired, so once it reveges and its stable I take a nice healthy clone before I start the process over again....seems rough on the girl to expect her to do as well the second trip through....imho.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 23, 2017)

true. i see your point. kinda like irish twins? maybe the current clones will find a home in the woods behind my house and when they seem to have recovered, i can grab some clones from them. btw dude - that s1 is about the nicest plant i think i have seen. just so natural in a frankenstein sort of way, doctor kraven.

sorry if my humor is a bit off. it always has been. but i am buzzed as can be. brownies, cannabis root capsules, vodka tonics and bong hits...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 23, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> true. i see your point. kinda like irish twins? maybe the current clones will find a home in the woods behind my house and when they seem to have recovered, i can grab some clones from them. btw dude - that s1 is about the nicest plant i think i have seen. just so natural in a frankenstein sort of way, doctor kraven.
> 
> sorry if my humor is a bit off. it always has been. but i am buzzed as can be. brownies, cannabis root capsules, vodka tonics and bong hits...




Your humor is spot on, better take a rip I am catching up. OF that was a really nice thing to say, I really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey old fogey, nice looking buds you have growing there. I don't know if you remember or not but I asked you about your seed acquisition from Attitude, I bought some and have a little plant going and am getting ready to start another pair now that temps are warming a little and I can do it in my shed in a little larger space. I'll set up some led lights and see what happens. I should have about three months until the temps get to warm to grow without some sort of cooling. Peace!!!


----------



## WoodHippy (Mar 25, 2017)

OF looks great What size tent and how much light. I have a 4 x 4 and it will have around 1 kw draw of leds. Just need to not kill them.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 25, 2017)

hey 2redeyes. yep. i remember you asking about attitude. glad it worked out for you. good luck with your grows. 

and hey woodhippy. thanks for dropping by. my tent is 3x3x7 feet.i wish i had gottent the 4x4. wasn't thinking. i have 4 foot long t5 fixtures so it would have made sense to get the 4x4, right? i am a dunce sometimes. i am using a king led 1200 led and one 4 bulb 4 foot t5 that i have vertical in one corner to provide a little light beneath the canopy. not sure if the t5 is doing much but it makes me feel like i am doing what i can. my led is about 24" off the top of the tallest cola, prolly 27" off the rest of the canopy. the manufacturer does not recommend it being that close but i don't have much choice. i 'broke some necks' as kraven put it to even the canopy out but these plants are pretty scrappy and keep reaching towards the lights. i have 4 different strains, 2 'stretchers' and 2 that didn't stretch. again, i am a dunce sometimes. i have not seen any sign that the tops are bleaching out or getting burned by the led light being so close though so i am happy about that. i am seeing more heat that i thought i would but i have a good exhaust fan going. i think i'd be in trouble if it were not winter/spring here. if i can be of any help, i would be happy to let you know what i have messed up on. this is a total re-tooling grow for me. i am growing like a big boy now after a few years of growing with only t5 lights...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 25, 2017)

a pic of an amnesia but during this mornings maintenance...

6 weeks of flower. 3-4 to go...

i think the purple is from the led light which was on behind me when i took the picture. i also get some pretty good temp swings during the dark period. gets down to the low 60's. the temp with lights on is around 78 f. so maybe that is giving me some purplishness...

everything is frosty, frosty, frosty. i will post some more pics of the satori, the cbd nordle and the green crack wednesday or thursday as i have to head out of town for a few days. 

View attachment IMG_2978.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm so stoned I thought you said spectrum king led and i was about to say dayum boi now thats a cooker fosure. Your king is giving you good results OF, and tbh i'll snap a neck over 3 days before harvest to keep the canopy even  ....you MUST (not yelling just emphasizing) keep it even or your not gonna get crap out of the run. LED must be at a pretty exact distance for it to work properly. If not.... your only gonna get decent bud in the correct range and the rest above or below is just gonna be fluffy and very airy. 

I have gotten stuck like chuck too, it happens. I think your doing a really good job personally, and I believe your going to get a good return on time spent imho. If you got a few sticking up too high, just gently snap them over.....I would not mess with anything less than 8 inches taller than the canopy though, its not going to make that much difference and if it bleaches it will only be the very top of the bud...and you can smoke that first if you like


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

Dude thats some Dank there man. Nice Job OF, things appear to be rolling along smoothly for you. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 25, 2017)

i have the basketball/volleyball girls shunted off into the corner(nobody except the old fogey puts baby in a corner). the variation is prolly 5-6 inches. i have the vertically challenged girls on some inverted planters to even things out. it is a journey and i am learning. slowly but i am...

thanks kraven. i am quite happy with how the flowers are looking. your jedi training is helping this jar jar binks...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 25, 2017)

HA...you sir do not take enough credit. This is all you, I'm just tossing out an opinion or two that seems to be helpful. Your a talented grower, and you care about what your doing....makes us peers in my book.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 29, 2017)

Watered me fed the girls today. 47 days in flower so I gotta think I am about done with nutes. I know I am not supposed to squeeze the charmin so to speak but I did and I am getting some nice dense flowers. The trichs are clear. I saw the odd cloudyish trich but mainly clear. Really liking the amnesia appearance. 

View attachment IMG_2990.jpg


View attachment IMG_2989.jpg


View attachment IMG_2988.jpg


View attachment IMG_2987.jpg


View attachment IMG_2986.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 29, 2017)

Looking great OF....steady as she goes now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks kraven. as tom petty says, the waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 30, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I[/ame]


----------



## Budlight (Mar 30, 2017)

Looking good my friend I really liked your comment about the Tom Petty part really gave me a good laugh this morning  but at the same time it is so true


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2017)

yeah budlight. i feel there isn't much left for me to do but water them for a couple or a few weeks. oh and tell the wife that her nose is a lot more sensitive than everybody elses and it does not smell that badly of weed in the house(though i know it does)...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 30, 2017)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BfG_GQSf-E[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 30, 2017)

:vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2017)

watered the girls this morning at the official 7 week mark.  from what i am reading green crack goes 7-9 weeks, the rest of them go 9-10 weeks. i think the green crack looks to have another couple of weeks. i am hoping she does. i need to head back to my home town to visit my mom after my sister said she has a 'premonition' type feeling that she isn't going to be around much longer. so i will be out of town for the next 11 days. the young fogeys are charged with watering, dehumidifier emptying and keeping an eye on the temps. supposed to warm up here into the 50's in the days so i am exhausting the heat and smell out into the fogey yard. i don't like leaving now. a few weeks from now might be better but then again, probably not...

a couple of cruddy pics. green crack, nordle and satori. i am a bit shakey this morning for some reason. tired prolly... 

View attachment IMG_3006.jpg


View attachment IMG_3005.jpg


View attachment IMG_3004.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 2, 2017)

OF they are plugging right along, and they fosure got 2 weeks left in them so an 11 day trip should not kinkle up the program....as far as Mom, you go see her.....spend every minute you can with her. I'm still trying to make sense of loosing my mom @ 66. Life is odd and it takes things at times when we least expect it. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## AGuy (Apr 3, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> yeah budlight. i feel there isn't much left for me to do but water them for a couple or a few weeks. oh and tell the wife that her nose is a lot more sensitive than everybody elses and it does not smell that badly of weed in the house(though i know it does)...



Same boat fella, same exact boat. Grow, women and smell. Cheers! Good luck! Just a bit longer for us both.

And I'm a metal kinda person, but damn if I can't get into some Tom Petty. Only "oldies" that exist on my Ipod other than CCR.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 7, 2017)

Stressing out big time. Wish I could get some garden time in. Won't see the girls until next Wednesday. Hoping my sons are keeping an good eye on them. Terrible timing to be away...


----------



## Kraven (Apr 7, 2017)

Can't worry OF, they will be like you find them.....no matter the stress, so just be cool and when you see them you will know how it went


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 8, 2017)

thanks for the song kraven, fun reading while listening. goodluck O.F.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 9, 2017)

My son sent me some pics. The clones look to need some nutes and attention. The plants in the tent look ok though. 

View attachment IMG_3026.jpg


View attachment IMG_3025.jpg


View attachment IMG_3024.jpg


View attachment IMG_3023.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 9, 2017)

looking good, looks like they will be ok till wed.


----------



## Keef (Apr 9, 2017)

I Never had any Green Crack OF !-- Pics like that make my disease flare up !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sorry Keef. I hope you have some good meds for that. The green crack was a freebee seed. Supppsed to be a very energetic buzz. Looking forward to that as my last few grows have been heavy indica plants.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 12, 2017)

good to be home. lights are out but i needed to take a peek. here is a satori. more pics later... 

View attachment IMG_3030.jpg


View attachment IMG_3029.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Apr 12, 2017)

oldfogey, i don't get out much, but i finally stopped by your place and i got to say, man good job. I need to make sure i stop in here more often. 
I have a few seeds from umbra that are pretty speedy, if you want a few Not sure the lineage, narrowed it down to two or three possible crosses. gets a little purple tint if you have cooler night temps in bloom. she holds deceant weight for a sativa too.. I keep a cut of it around. takes about 13 weeks or so flower time, and she can stretch a lot if you are not careful but the smoke is most excellent in the mornings. i can smoke a fat bowl and go right to work turning wrenches. keeps my thoughts clear and uncluttered and makes my body feel like i need to do some sprints. lol... just kidding, i don't run anywhere. if'n you ever see this ole dog run, you better run too. no time to wait, something big is coming!!


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2017)

Looking good OF :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 13, 2017)

thanks yarddog for the offer. i would love to have some seeds from umbra. he has some really nice looking plants. i just would not want them to go to waste. i have a bunch of gorilla glue crosses from a friend in maine that i need to grow out next and i still have some older seeds i hope will last a while as i don't have any room or time to grow them either. that smoke sounds awesome though. i love a smoke that makes me want to do stuff especially sprints. again i really appreciate the offer. just checked out your grow. very nice. i am getting to the end here and am seeing my girls bulk up. btw - this grow is my first forray into trimming the heck out of plants. i have far too many plants for my grow space and lights so i don't think my plants will look as nice as yours but i am happy with how the grow is going. kraven has been giving me a lot of guidance.

thanks for the vote of confidence, kraven. i appreciate it.

i watered the heck out of the plants today. i have probably not been watering them enough. i put them in the shower and just flooded the pots a few times and let the runoff go down the drain. the fan leaves are showing the same deficiency they have all thru flower. too close to the end to do anything about it or to really be bothered by it. this saturday is 9 weeks of 12/12 lighting. probably will be chopping within the next week.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 13, 2017)

Sounds good, I'm eager to hear your impression after harvest of the technique's I have taught you?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2017)

i ahve a green crack plant that is supposed to be a 7-9 week flowering plant. saturday is 9 weeks. i am thinking i might harvest it tonight because it is getting late in the life cycle and it will give more room to the rest of the plants. i wanted a bit of racy smoke anyway.

just pulled it out of the tent and gave it a good look-see. i am seeing some trichs that look like they popped and i am seeing some amber. i hope i did not let it go too long...

my other plants look like they are close to harvest. maybe i will let them go to next week which would be 10 weeks. i am a mostly cloudy trich kinda guy. and the cup is usually half empty and has a beverage i don't care for in it along with a cigarette butt...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2017)

i harvested the green crack. a few nice buds but i think i needed to trim better the lower bud sites. i have some sub-pop corn buds. the tent was too crowded too for good bud growth. the trimming went well. got some pretty nice scissor hash that frankly knocked me for a trippy loop. i was buzzed enough that i was sure i already posted this 'news' but apparently i did not... the buds are every sticky and resinous. looking forward to trying this plant when it is dried and cured. i will be taking the rest of the tent a bit at a time over the next week. my sons are too busy to help trim so it will be a labor of love for me alone. 

View attachment IMG_3037[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_3036[1].jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 14, 2017)

Looks like dank to me, I'd hit it :48:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2017)

lol. i was so stoned i was getting a little panicky. not used to a sativa-ish plant with some clear trichs. once i calmed myself down, it was all good. going to go take another couple drags off the bong and seat-of-the-pants it now that i have people home. 

my arms smell like hash... 

i would be happy to send you a sample if you have an idea of how i could, kraven. as always, i appreciate all the help. i have learned a lot from your guidance. like i need a bigger space, more lights, less luck with sprouting beans, trim more than you are comfortable with(it'll grow back) and breaking a neck or two is sometimes necessary to keep the peace(see rush - the trees).


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 14, 2017)

green crack 

View attachment green_crack_1.jpg


View attachment green_crack_2.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Apr 15, 2017)

Epic bud !!

Ha, I'm glad I was of some use. I wish we did live close enough I could sample...they sure look Dank to me. I just offered a few different ways to look at things and you did all the work. The rest of the harvest should be good too


----------



## Lesso (Apr 15, 2017)

Looks great. I have some GC starting now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 15, 2017)

hey lesso. if the scissor hash is any indicator this green crack is going to be very enjoyable. i have a couple of clones from this plant. glad i cloned it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 19, 2017)

took down the 3 cbd crew nordle plants today. it was getting a bunch of amber trichomes and i am at 9 and half weeks so no time like the present. a couple of pics below.

i over dried the green crack. doh! i was out of town and got busy. i forgot to ask my sons to keep an eye on the buds. oh well.

still have 3 satori and 1 amnesia plant to chop and trim but i am tired. later i hope...

i have been too busy with other stuff this go round. still looks like the best smoke i have grown(thanks kraven). i just feel i screwed the proverbial pooch in a bunch of ways.

i like the new led. i think i will veg with my t5's next time out and start to flower them under the t5's with uv a and 10000 kelvin bulbs to keep the plants squat. and gradually introduce the led in flower. i need to transplant earlier. i let them go too long in some dinky little pots then they were all happy in the new found space and went all bush on me. 

View attachment IMG_3059[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_3060[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_3061[1].jpg


----------



## yarddog (Apr 19, 2017)

nice, of.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2017)

thanks 'dog. i am finishing the harvest today. all that is left is the satoris. my wife is not happy with me. the whole yard around my house outside reeks and the inside, well, we just wont go there...


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 22, 2017)

nice trim job! very good all around. so nice to have good help. i so agree :aok:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Hopper. I am a bit bummed by the yield I am getting. I think I will wind up with about 200 grams. I had too many plants for the area and lighting. I didn't veg long enough and I don't think the root structure is what I usually get with my T5 veg. I have always had nice stocky bushes. The led light I think has too much red and made the plants leggy. I do have a lot of trim for cannabutter and the buds are nice and crystally. I have yet to smoke any flowers but the scissor hash kicks my butt. I feel badly that I screwed the pooch. This is no reflection on Kravens method. I just applied it poorly. Next grow, I plan on vegging under my 10000k T5 fixture and then applying the Kraven trim shortly before flipping and changing to the led. Probably will get another led fixture as well. And I will only start 5 seeds. I had a grow of 2 sativa plants a few grows back that I got 10 oz of nice bud from. Just goes to show less can be more. I should quit whining though. I still have too much weed even before this harvest. First world problems...


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 24, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thanks Hopper. I am a bit bummed by the yield I am getting. I think I will wind up with about 200 grams. I had too many plants for the area and lighting. I didn't veg long enough and I don't think the root structure is what I usually get with my T5 veg. I have always had nice stocky bushes. The led light I think has too much red and made the plants leggy. I do have a lot of trim for cannabutter and the buds are nice and crystally. I have yet to smoke any flowers but the scissor hash kicks my butt. I feel badly that I screwed the pooch. This is no reflection on Kravens method. I just applied it poorly. Next grow, I plan on vegging under my 10000k T5 fixture and then applying the Kraven trim shortly before flipping and changing to the led. Probably will get another led fixture as well. And I will only start 5 seeds. I had a grow of 2 sativa plants a few grows back that I got 10 oz of nice bud from. Just goes to show less can be more. I should quit whining though. I still have too much weed even before this harvest. First world problems...



i screwed up also trying the 3 gal. felts in soil. everything was smaller. i have to try a 7 gal. grow soon. this will force me to grow fewer plants but with much better producers. i have been over watering when plants are young. read that when watering with less, roots will spread out better as they search. i do like to have runnoff but waited till about 10 days in flower to start flooding and my roots are exceptionally nice this grow. your buds look dank for sure!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 24, 2017)

The watering thing is another parameter I didn't even think of. I started using a sprayer and was not really getting much run off or at least not as much as I have in the past. My stalks and branches on this grow are really hollow with thin walls. The reason I went with the sprayer was I had too many plants and would have flooded my grow area with run off. Thanks for bringing that up. With scientific method, you only want to change one variable at a time. I changed like 6... Fred Sanford would have called me his pet name for Lamont...


----------



## Kraven (Apr 25, 2017)

OF, the bud looks top shelf, I would hit it fosure. Sorry so late getting back into your thread, just got home from Co. last night around 12a. Sounds like you were not happy with the yield and the number of changes you made this grow. I am sorry if by offering my advice I caused you to make to many changes at once. That is the golden rule...one at a time.... I am just so used to just seeing what can be done and then doing it that sometimes I offer way too much advice at a time. I can say fosure your a talented grower and you spotted all the areas you felt you can improve on. 

Your grows improve each time ...you see whats there and what can be done different. Hopefully you got some good information back about the changes you made and have found area's to apply that new knowledge. I sure would love to hold a safety meeting with those sparkly buds


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 25, 2017)

No need to be sorry, Kraven. I appreciate all the help. You are a serious expert when it comes to this and I recognized that or I would not have asked for your guidance. The yield in no way reflects on you or your dialed in skills. I just screwed things up but learned a lot which is better than having more bud than I know what to do with. I am pretty sure I will goof up some other way on my next grow. I am really good at making really bad decisions and I am my own harshest critic. The good thing is I can grow another crop. I enjoy it. I will probably screw something else up next time and will probably be asking your opinion and for help again if you don't mind. Bottom line is this is some serious herb. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 25, 2017)

Any time man, try not to be so hard on yourself....your gear looks fine to me, I'd hit it fosure.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 26, 2017)

it is some pretty hard core doobage. i smoked a little of the amnesia this morning and lost my guitar for a little while. i was holding it and then i wasn't.


----------



## Budlight (Apr 26, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> it is some pretty hard core doobage. i smoked a little of the amnesia this morning and lost my guitar for a little while. i was holding it and then i wasn't.



 That is awesome that's how you know you did an excellent job


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 26, 2017)

oldfogey8 said:


> it is some pretty hard core doobage. i smoked a little of the amnesia this morning and lost my guitar for a little while. i was holding it and then i wasn't.



I find that smokin weed and playing guitar don't go together for me. It's not the music, I can listen all I want but I may as well not pick the guitar up....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 27, 2017)

i am not very good at playing, buzzed or not, but i enjoy playing buzzed. as long as i hang onto the thing.:guitar:


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 1, 2017)

I wound up with about 200 grams of bud and close to 600 grams of cannabutter from this grow. I learned a lot and owe a huge thank you to Kraven for all his help. Quality wise this is the nicest doob I have grown. I am taking the summer off from growing inside and will be trying a stealth grow outside with some clones I took from this grow. I might do a journal but it will be spotty at best as I will be doing the vegetable garden thing and that takes a lot of my spare time. I will post some pics of my curing herb later this week and post them amd than I will be done with this journal. Thanks to everyone here for your comments, your help and your encouragement.


----------



## Kraven (May 1, 2017)

Glad I had a few suggestions that seemed to work out. Looking forward to your next journal. Peace


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 3, 2017)

my re-vegging clones, a satori bud, a cbd crew nordle bud, an amnesia bud and a green crack bud. smoked some nordle today thinking it would be a body stone(my legs are killing me). well my legs didn't kill me but this is some pretty heavy duty smoke. i am afraid to try the satori but someone has to do it.  

View attachment IMG_3093.jpg


View attachment IMG_3094.jpg


View attachment IMG_3096.jpg


View attachment IMG_3097.jpg


View attachment IMG_3098.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 3, 2017)

Very Nice OF. Were gonna miss your grow this summer, hope you have a wonderful "break"


----------

